
Don't go to the moon, Elon Musk - forrestbrazeal
https://theringer.com/spacex-elon-musk-dont-go-to-the-moon-9e7972e73925#.cqqiocifb
======
sidcool
One argument against this is that Moon seems to have a lot of material that
can be converted into fuel. It can serve as a rendezvous station.

